
William Faulkner Was Really Bad at Being a Postman - blegh
https://lithub.com/william-faulkner-was-a-really-bad-at-being-a-postman/
======
andai
As a postman, this cheered me up a little.

------
Isamu
Reminds me - one of the ways Philip Glass made ends meet in the early days was
by being a plumber, and he was particularly bad at that.

------
glup
Jared Diamond (author of Guns, Germs, and Steel) worked as a field
ornithologist in his twenties. The samples (=dead birds) he collected from New
Guinea are notoriously poorly labeled and poorly prepared (e.g. bits or flesh,
missing feathers, etc.).

~~~
jacquesm
Einstein may have sucked as a patent clerk too. We tend to look at people's
achievements rather than the things they did poorly at unless that's all they
did.

I was - alas - a pretty good postman. That's not much of a legacy.

~~~
emodendroket
It sounds like anyone could have been better than Faulkner as a postman by
caring a whit for the job.

~~~
jacquesm
The point is - it seems that I could have been clearer - that Faulkner would
likely not have been as well known as he is today if he had been a better
postman.

------
Simulacra
Ahhh Bukowski was my favorite postman

------
justtopost
John Prine still has my vote as best former postman.

------
cafard
Yes, well, Trollope was quite good at being a postal official, though he got
off to a slow start.

------
solveit
Oddly inspiring

------
JadeNB
Despite its being in the title (and URL) of the article itself, it seems
almost certain that the first 'a' doesn't belong.

~~~
dang
Yikes, how did we miss that! Reminds me of "Paris in the the spring".

